# Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

One of my favorite brand, this cigar is very strong, wood taste and some spices notes. Great smoke. Pairing with a IPA.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

there you go showing off that beatiful IPA again !!!!!
i do love the JDN, they are very nice ... how is that pairing..its it great ?
i havent had a JDN in a whileeee. i may need to pick one up..


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

redbeard said:


> there you go showing off that beatiful IPA again !!!!!
> i do love the JDN, they are very nice ... how is that pairing..its it great ?
> i havent had a JDN in a whileeee. i may need to pick one up..


It was a very good pairing man....hehehe:biggrin:
Belicoso is a very good vitola.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

damn it @ everytime i see that brew i get thirsty..


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those Antanos are some of my new favorites!! Great looking brew, too!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice... JDN is one I am going to have to pickup...


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

cboor001 said:


> Nice... JDN is one I am going to have to pickup...


You won't regret it! Quite a coincidence...I'm smoking one right now :biggrin:. They start strong, but smooth out a lot after the first ash. I'm diggin it!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

jdn is a good smoke!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice combo you have....making me very thirsty


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks good... Enjoy!!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

The Antano is one of my favorites too.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

love those JDN's. gotta get on another box soon, before i run out!

and is it going to get me mobbed to say that i haven't had many, if any, IPA's that i like? if i did like them, they were apparently unmemorable, so maybe it was less of liking them and more of not hating them. i would love to find a good IPA that i enjoy, though...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smoke


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet, gotta get one for my BIL. He's always looking for something strong.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great stick! And an interesting IPA - looks awesome in the glass!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very good stick as I have a box of them that are about a year old. Very nice to take one out and enjoy it with,,wait for it,,,4 shots of Drambuie.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> love those JDN's. gotta get on another box soon, before i run out!
> 
> and is it going to get me mobbed to say that i haven't had many, if any, IPA's that i like? if i did like them, they were apparently unmemorable, so maybe it was less of liking them and more of not hating them. i would love to find a good IPA that i enjoy, though...


I started an IPA thread in the "general discussion" area. It has some recommendations from beer experts.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great, one of my favorites but I got to make sure I eat before smokin', it tends to knock me on my a$$ if I don't.


----------

